# My 6 gallon nano-cube



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

The tank:










Boraras merah:










Boraras briggitae:










Cherry Shrimp:


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

That is an awesome tank i want Dwarf rasboras so much


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry it's so messy right now...lol

I'm using it as a holding tank for some plants that I'm trying to sell, and it's really cloudy for some reason.

Dwarf rasboras are sweet, but they need a species only tank for sure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Is that a rock on the top left of the driftwood? lol

Nice looking tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah 

It's a piece of grape vine, and it was floating...lol I put that rock there because it holds it under the water in the perfect spot for it, so when it becomes waterlogged, that's where it will stay...lol


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice tank, what lighting do you use? Im setting up a very similar tank right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

I just have a standered 15 watt flourescant strip on it. The same thing you would use on a 10 gallon. Eventually, I'm going to get a type of desk lamp for it, but not right now.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Eventually you are going to hate that duckweed


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice looking tank know that I have seen a nano cube set up as a FW I might get one a little 6-12g has a great depth at least in picture.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats an awesome tank


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

why did fishbguy get banned what the heck


----------

